# Nashville, Tennessee



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I currently live in Maryland, but I'm going to be moving down to Nashville in about a month. I'm worried about moving to a whole new state and not knowing anybody. Are there any group activities going on in the area to help me meet new people?


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

I've lived in Nashville for about a year now. It's a nice place to live with a lot of young people and fun things to do. I haven't participated in any local support groups but here are a few I found...


Social anxiety support group - (Free) Call Cynthia Brown @327-4275. Meets every 2nd Monday evening.


Recovery Inc. Support group for eradicating panic attacks, anxiety-worries, sleeplessness, fears, etc. Each Thursday @6:00PM - Belmont United Methodist Church, 2007 Acklen Dr. Free. Call 589-9909. Come to the back door with awning over it, downstairs


That second one is pretty close to downtown, near the Vanderbilt campus.


----------

